# State of the Forum 2013



## Janice (Apr 23, 2013)

*Greetings and Salutations! I wanted to give a brief state of affairs for Specktra. The Specktra community is a few short weeks away from celebrating its 9th anniversary. What an exciting milestone for our community. Things have changed so much since we launched it’s incredible to look back at our journey and growth through the years. We now have a community of almost 90,000 prestige cosmetic lovers who come to Specktra to engage and share with like-minded people. *

*As you may have noticed over the past two years things have been quiet from the staff. Over the course of so much time it’s inevitable that people’s interests change and they move on. We can count some of the biggest beauty bloggers today as Specktra alumi. From Lara @ Swatch Girl to Julia aka MissChievous, Specktra’s roots dig deep into the beauty community and we intend to keep it that way. For those of you who have long time members, contributors, and site supporters - we thank you from the bottom of our hearts. *

*In fact, getting back to our roots is something we intend to focus on this year. I have long sensed the need to bring on people who can assist the Admins with developing the community further and finally found the right people to make that happen. I’d like to make a couple of introductions to you for two newly created positions that I hope will usher in a new period of growth and excitement for the site. *

*Please join me in welcoming Saidir and MarieMary to the Specktra staff. *

*I'm lucky to count Saidir as a longtime friend, we have been gaming together for several years. Saidir will assist the site as our Community Manager, he will be your advocate - promoting and highlighting content from the community as well as reporting bugs to our technical partner - and a Forum Admin who can assist with any issues that arise. *

*MarieMary is a dedicated fan of the community and we are really very lucky to have someone as creative and professional as she is assisting us as our Social Media Manager. Thanks to her, as a community, we can soon look forward to an increased social media presence. MarieMary will also be highlighting your wonderful content as well as working with Saidir to organize community contests and initiatives. *

*I know that with the help of these two AND YOU! we will be able to get back to our roots as your go to stop for prestige cosmetic news. With all of that being said I would like to extend another invitation to you, our members, to continue sharing your creative wonderful FOTD’s, videos, and new collection news to the site. You are what makes Specktra so special. As we continue to redevelop the site I will be keeping an eye and ear out for people who wish to contribute on a more meaningful level as a Forum Moderator, Content Creator, and/or Writer. If you are interested in any of those roles please feel free to send myself, or any Specktra Admin a PM so we can start a conversation!*

*May your week be fabulous filled with rainbows & glitter,*
*-Janice  *


----------



## Saidir (Apr 23, 2013)

Your esteemed Administrator (and my friend) Janice invited me to help out the Specktra community as a Community Manager. Being an avid fan of the social power of the internet, and having a healthy dose of respect for what Janice has built here at Specktra over the years I couldn’t resist bringing my considerable talent of finding funny gifs, amusing anecdotes and masterful internet memes to Specktra. 

  	All jokes aside I am here not only to help the Administrators with moderating the community but to drive engagement, community, and be your biggest fan and advocate. I am aware it may may take me a bit for people to warm up to me but I genuinely look forward to talking to everyone and getting to know you all better. 

  	Feel free to ask any questions of me you wish either here or in a PM if there's anything more you’re curious about.




  	And do go and reread the rules and stuff over on the Terms of Service page, the less I have to moderate the more I can focus on getting to know people rather than smiting them.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome Saidir!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome saidir!!


----------



## MacNcheese (Apr 23, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome! Look forward to working with you!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 24, 2013)

All the best, Saidir!


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to both Saidir and MarieMary  *************************************************************************************************  Specktra is still the best site for cosmetics info, esp. MAC updates I wish we could get more reviews in the database, not sure how we could encourage that.


----------



## jenntoz (Apr 24, 2013)

Janice its nice to hear from you. I would like to recommend that the Color Story sections be updated. In the past when we had the release date calendar with the links to the promo pics along with the color stories was wonderful. It was concise & very helpful. I'd also love to see admins/mods move swatches out of the discussion posts & get them back into the swatch sections. Thanks!!!


----------



## im10ika (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 24, 2013)

Exciting stuff!


----------



## purplevines (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

  	Thank you Janice for introducing me. 
  	I'm sorry not to have been able to post a message sooner; my internet connection is wacky at the moment (great timing, right? ).

  	I'm hoping to post creative and engaging content on various social platforms and I look forward to interacting with every one of you. 
  	If you have any suggestions, please don't hesitate to contact me, I'll be happy to hear them.

  	As for why I dediced to help, it's pretty simple: I really love Specktra because it's a community of dedicated and passionate individuals who are always ready to help and give advice. I felt welcome the minute I posted a comment to participate. 

  	Talk to you all very soon!


----------



## MACerette (Apr 28, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Thank you Janice for introducing me.
> I'm sorry not to have been able to post a message sooner; my internet connection is wacky at the moment (great timing, right? ).
> ...









 and welcome MarieMary!


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you MACerette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Greetings and the fondest welcome Saidir!!  I know it's work, but hope you have an enjoyable time managing the community.

Very best regards-MG07


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

A hardy WELCOME to you MarieMary.  I'm looking forward to the enhancements that your role promises to bring!

Fondest regards,
MG07


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you MG07. 
  	The fans and followers are what make a social network alive and interesting, so I hope to see many people join the fun.


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2013)

jenntoz said:


> Janice its nice to hear from you. I would like to recommend that the Color Story sections be updated. In the past when we had the release date calendar with the links to the promo pics along with the color stories was wonderful. It was concise & very helpful. I'd also love to see admins/mods move swatches out of the discussion posts & get them back into the swatch sections. Thanks!!!


  	Agreed, any volunteers who would like to help out with this? We're looking to add to the staff so speak up if you have a little free time to dedicate to this project!


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 29, 2013)

.


----------



## shazzy22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome!!! Fun and exciting news


----------



## Saidir (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes. I know less about makeup than I do about quantum physics (no joke, string-field theory anyone?) so I expect I'll learn a fair bit from you ladies.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 6, 2013)

So excited to be here and to have found this place!  And welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 7, 2013)

vyksyn said:


> So excited to be here and to have found this place!  And welcome!


  	Welcome!!  I recognize your username from another board!  Once you've met the requirements, you'll have to check out the Clearance Bin!!


----------

